# Trovoadas em Portugal podem estar a aumentar



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2013 às 11:07)

*Trovoadas em Portugal podem estar a aumentar*


> O instituto de meteorologia está a estudar um possível aumento das trovoadas em Portugal, como têm detectado as empresas de electricidade ou telecomunicações, e quer reforçar a rede de observação para poder fazer previsões com meia hora de antecedência.
> 
> "Aparentemente tem sido evocado pelos operadores igualmente um aumento de trovoadas atmosféricas e temos um grupo a trabalhar nesse assunto", com colaboração da EDP Distribuição, disse à Lusa o presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Jorge Miranda.
> 
> ...



O instituto e meteorologia ? Não conheço, a noticia ou é velha ou o jornalista precisa de um upgrade. E para mim as trovoadas não estão a aumentar, o que está a aumentar é a rede de telecomunicações e território ocupado. De resto congratulo a evolução nas previsões, é sempre bem-vinda.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2013 às 11:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> *E para mim as trovoadas não estão a aumentar*, o que está a aumentar é a rede de telecomunicações e território ocupado. De resto congratulo a evolução nas previsões, é sempre bem-vinda.



Também me parece que as trovoadas não estejam a aumentar.
Posso afirmar, sem grandes dúvidas, que tenho observado menos trovoadas aqui na minha zona, seja no inverno ou no verão (então aqui é mesmo indesmentível).
Pode ser normal, até porque o que observava há 20\30 anos pode a qualquer momento voltar a acontecer: muitas entradas pós-frontais no inverno com trovoadas e as trovoadas estivais serem muito mais frequentes.

Quanto à evolução nas previsões, venham elas! Porque é precisamente isso que nos mitiga a fome pela meteorologia


----------



## PauloSR (5 Nov 2013 às 12:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Também me parece que as trovoadas não estejam a aumentar.
> Posso afirmar, sem grandes dúvidas, que tenho observado menos trovoadas aqui na minha zona, seja no inverno ou no verão (então aqui é mesmo indesmentível).
> Pode ser normal, até porque o que observava há 20\30 anos pode a qualquer momento voltar a acontecer: muitas entradas pós-frontais no inverno com trovoadas e as trovoadas estivais serem muito mais frequentes.
> 
> Quanto à evolução nas previsões, venham elas! Porque é precisamente isso que nos mitiga a fome pela meteorologia



Nem mais caro Aristocrata, aqui na minha zona também presencio a ocorrência de trovoadas em muito menor número que, por exemplo, na minha infância na década de 90. O fenómeno ocorria diversas vezes e com mais pujança até que nos dias de hoje.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2013 às 12:13)

Mais uma noticia disparatada!! As trovoadas estão é a diminuir não é a aumentar este ano então é dos piores que me lembre, não que os últimos tenham trazido grande coisa...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 13:06)

Aqui na minha localização noto um ligeiro aumento(refiro-me aos últimos 3/4 anos), mas nada de extraordinário.
Na noticia não é referido o período de tempo.


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Nov 2013 às 17:56)

Não será uma estratégia de apelo a mais subsídios por parte da EDP ?
Quando vêm estas noticias parece-me haver sempre uma segunda intenção...


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2013 às 18:23)

Plenamente de acordo pessoal! 

As trovoadas e falo pelas minhas 41 primaveras , não me parecem que tenham aumentado de frequência, antes pelo contrário.

Vivi mais de 25 anos em Tomar e sempre achei que a nível de trovoadas a ocorrência era cada vez menor de ano para ano.
Vivi 12 anos em Lisboa e aí trovoada era coisa rara. E agora aqui ao pé de Palmela, a frequência de trovoadas, também não é por aí além.

Atenção que falo em trovoadas que presenciei ao longo de toda a minha vida.

Concordo a 100% com o Mário Barros quando diz que:
_"E para mim as trovoadas não estão a aumentar, o que está a aumentar é a rede de telecomunicações e território ocupado. 
De resto congratulo a evolução nas previsões, é sempre bem-vinda. "_


----------



## nelson972 (5 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

Desde há' vários anos que me apercebo que as trovoadas de Maio e Setembro quase desapareceram daqui.  tal como dito acima, as recordações que tenho são de trovoadas de primavera e verão bem mais intensas e frequentes.
essa noticia traz "agua no bico" 
E os prejudicados serão os do costume :  os consumidores !


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2013 às 21:12)

Notícia provavelmente digna de estar é no tópico dos tesourinhos deprimentes. Das coisas piores que aí se pode ler é que querem prever trovoadas com 30 minutos de antecedência.
Meus senhores, são um instituto de meteorologia, têm detectores de descargas eléctricas e radares ao vosso dispor, que querem mais para prever uma trovoada com *30 minutos* de antecedência? Neste caso um upgrade nas técnicas de previsão era desnecessário se apenas queriam mais detectores, têm 3 detectores ou 2 no Continente, detectores profissionais. Ora os nossos amadores que estão no Blitzortung são ainda menos e têm uma cobertura gigantesca 
Uma das primeiras aspirações de Jorge Miranda quando entrou no IPMA foi ter Dopplers on Wheels. Eu acho que primeiro deviam investir noutros aspectos óbvios em vez de andar a dizer que as trovoadas aumentaram... A menos que a EDP lhes tenha dado assim uma suma...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 21:44)

O IPMA tem 4 detectores, Olhão, Alverca, Castelo Branco e Braga.


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2013 às 22:07)

Até pode ter havido um aumento de trovoadas, mas é muito difícil comparar dados de hoje com antigamente.
Este assunto de facto tresanda um bocado a Seguradoras e EDP.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2013 às 23:09)

E se o estudo concluir o contrário? 

O impacto não é apenas da electricidade e telecomunicações. Na agricultura também.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2013 às 19:27)

Dados são dados e são feitos para se comparar é isso que se faz com o co2, e o trabalho que esta bem feito e não vejo onde a edp e as seguradoras entrão no assunto


----------

